

Ask HN: What was the verdict on PG's "Pending Comments"? - jaytaylor

Ask HN: What was the verdict on PG&#x27;s &quot;Pending Comments&quot; feature?  I see over 800 comments in the thread (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7445761), but it doesn&#x27;t seem like the feature is presently active on the site and I&#x27;m curious where things landed.
======
minimaxir
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7449857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7449857)

~~~
jaytaylor
thanks!

